# Browning Buckmark issue



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 17, 2012)

Got a new Buckmark.  Shoots perfectly until the final bullet in the magazine attempts to load and it jams every time.  The first 9 bullets shoot perfectly.  If I only put 1 shell in the magazine, it does not jam.  Strange.  Anyone else ever experience this with a semi auto pistol?  Guess I will call Browning tomorrow when the office is open up.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 17, 2012)

have you tried a new magazine?


----------



## pcrouch (Jun 17, 2012)

What happens with 2 bullets?  I agree with WGS - it sounds like the magazine, more specifically probably a weak magazine spring.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 17, 2012)

*Yes, it happens with 2 magazines*

I bought a extra when I purchased the gun.   I was hoping that was the problem myself.


----------



## Monti61 (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a BAR that jammed some. It was a weak spring in the clip. A buddy bought one about the same time I did that had the same problem. I figured a bad run on clips. I'm on my 2nd Buckmark with no problems. One of the best shooters I've had!!


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 20, 2012)

What ammo are you shooting? I bought a new Buckmark from a guy very cheap because it jammed on him constantly.....he gave me the ammo he was using and I knew immediately it was the ammo. He was using soft lead round nose Wildcats......I loaded it up with copper plated bullets and have fired 200-300 rounds without any misfeeds or jams.


----------



## rdhood (Jun 22, 2012)

^  What polaris30144 said.  Most 22LR guns can be choosy about ammo.  My Buckmark hates Remington golden bullets, but shoots 100% with CCI and Federal (even the bulk Federal from WalMart)


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 22, 2012)

My Buckmarks will shoot anything I feed them.I really like to keep stingers but when burning it up in the yard I will shoot whatever is cheap at the time.I love the Buckmarks more than any other 22 pistol I have had.Maybe you should try to borrow a clip from a friend before you spend any money at the gunsmith.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 23, 2012)

*It is not the clip*

I have tried 3 different clips, my 2 plus one that from a gun range.  I am going to see if it is the ammunition as suggested.  I have been using the Winchester 40 grn solids.  I am going to try the CCI Stingers and several others.  I agree, this is a very nice shooting gun.  I am so glad I bought it over the Ruger(s) that I was looking at.


----------

